# Windows 7 Run As Administrator not allowed in GP?



## JeffinCalgary (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am having trouble as one of the guys I support I cannot choose 'run as administrator' when I right click on any apps. I get the error that:

This program is blocked by group policy. For more info contact your system administrator

Unfortunately that is me, it is a windows 2003 domain and I couldnt find anything that had any mention to user access control in group policy. Even when I run a gpresults I see no mention of UAC on the output (sorry I will have to post that tomorrow as the user logged out and I don't want to reset his PW)

Has anyone ever encountered it where group policy is blocking run as administrator? 

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are there any application restriction in Group Policy and this is perhaps not an approved app? I think UAC is only a feature in Vista and Windows 7 and 2003 Group policy does not have settings for UAC.


----------

